# دورة في كيفية التخطيط للمستقبل



## م/فـــــــواز (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هذا يا اخوان ملف عبارة عن عرض تقديمي لكيفية التخطيط في المستقبل 

نرجو لكم ولنا الفائدة 


وشكرا 

تحياتي


----------



## غراس (30 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافية ، وخطط مستقبلية بإذن الله زاهرة وناجحة.


----------



## karam2006 (3 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## albiladi (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المادة القيمة وشكرا لمن أعدها وجزاكما الله خيرا .


----------



## كيميكال (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## احلى مهندسه (8 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافيه أخي


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا فواز على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maae (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك مهندسنا الفاضل وبورك فيك وجزيت خيرا علي هذه المادة الرائعة
وبرجاء المزيد


----------



## معاذ الكمالي (1 يناير 2009)

تسلم يا ملك على الدورة دي


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا مهندسنا الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nano2004 (3 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## تامرالمصرى (4 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thewolf6 (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور يالغالي...وبأذن الله يحقق الفائدة للجميع


----------



## عثمان عيسى (7 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي يحتاجها كل مسلم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير 
الملف رائع والمعلومات تفيد الجميع


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (9 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## arty_tow (19 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا سيدى


----------



## sms242 (19 يناير 2009)

دكتور / عمر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
العرض جميل ومفيد
شكرالكم


----------



## abuaqil (3 فبراير 2009)

سوف اخطط لك شيئ !
وجدت الخطة (شكرا جزيل لك ) اعتقد خطة جيدة


----------



## ashraf.ramadan (3 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور يالغالي...وبأذن الله يحقق الفائدة للجميع*​


----------



## ashraf.ramadan (3 فبراير 2009)

كيفيه عمل ترشيد للطاقه save energy


----------



## eng_houssam (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي واكثر ما اعجبني استناد المؤلف على اسس الاسلام وادراجه في مؤلفه


----------



## شهاب الشرق (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وربنا يباركلك ياباباااااشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك بكل خير مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## samehelhelali (24 يونيو 2009)

بصراحه مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع لانه بصراحه هناك الكثيرين يبحثون عن مثل هذه الدورات وانا منهم طبعا 
لاني اشعر اني في اشد الحاجه الي تنظيم حياتي مجملا 
الف شكر اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yousf_7 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق السهر (4 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم وما قصرت على الملف المرفق


----------



## al7usam7 (2 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يالغالي 
وبكل معاني الشكر أقدم لك شكري


----------



## labseeker (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عرض رائع 
ارجو المذيد و جزاك الله خيرا
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:20:


----------



## علاء موسى سلطان (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا أخي على هذة الدورة الرائعة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a7ases 7n0 (24 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## M_ELSHAZLY (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي العزبز

جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed-567 (28 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور*

بارك الله فيك ونعم الخطه وان شاء الله يجعلها فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## لابتووووب (28 فبراير 2010)

جزيت خيرا واسأل الله لك التوفيق في دنياك وأخراك


----------



## turab1 (23 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله الف خير وجمعةمباركة عليك ياخ فواز


----------



## MGSARmew (11 مايو 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_
_وثبتكم_
_ونتوقع المزيد _
_ونريد الأفضل_
_دائما_


----------



## عشتوره (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim elzain (4 مارس 2011)

يجزيك الله خير


----------



## e.shuurab (5 مارس 2011)

فعلا الكل محتاج للتخطيط شكرا


----------



## Jamal (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً .. أخي ..
مشكورين ..*​


----------

